# Exporting to Walgreens



## Dale Fiorillo (Nov 5, 2014)

Walgreens has no plugin for LR, but I really like their printing. So, if I do a lot of editing to some photos, then drag them to my desktop from my photo storage folders (MyPictures/MyLightroomPhotos/Year/Event) how do I upload them and get prints with all the editing.
Same thing for archiving, I surely can't just burn my MyLightroomPhotos folder and expect all the ediits to be embedded, or can I ?
Feel free to just give me a book and page reference, I have them all except for Martin Evenings, and that one is on its way.


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Dale, you need to "Export" the images from Lightroom to retain the editing you did on each image.  There are multiple ways to get your edited images out of Lightroom, so I'll share one of them.  Once you finish your edits, go back to the Library Module (G - for Grid view or E - for loupE view).  You should see the Export button in the lower left corner.  If you don't see it, you may have the left panel hidden (press the tab key to toggle both side panels on & off).  In the Export dialog box you can select "Burn Full-Sized JPEGs" from the Preset.  The default is to export to CD/DVD (you'll see this at the top as: Export To: ).  Just change that to Hard Drive and you should be all set.  Just make a note about where you are saving the files - most likely it will be set to your Photo folder in Documents or your Desktop.  

Exporting the images will create JPEG files with all of your LR edits -  you can then upload them to Walgreens for printing.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 5, 2014)

You need to *export* to merge the LR adjustments with the unadjusted original. You can Export to your local HDD or you can use the Publish Service called HardDrive.  In a destination folder (preferably not the same folder as the original) LR will produce derivative files. These files can be uploaded to Walgreens by using the Walgreen upload process and navigating to the destination folder that you used in the Export/Publish process.


----------



## Dale Fiorillo (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you John and Cletus, generally I just need a kick in the right direction.


----------

